# For your information



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi All,

Was just looking on the Highland Horn stickmaking supplies web site and saw this appended note, may be of interest to USA members,


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Nice tip! Thanks for the info!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Thank you!

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

We do not have any suppliers like that over here. Or if we do I have never been able to fined one. There are a number of places that supply some basic cane supply but none like you have in the UK.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

CV3 said:


> We do not have any suppliers like that over here. Or if we do I have never been able to fined one. There are a number of places that supply some basic cane supply but none like you have in the UK.


Hi, As I understand the info this was a statement on the Highland Horn UK website - highlandhorn.com see attached copy of the menu from this site - last entry. It would appear that Highland Horn are going to start retailing products in the US thro' the named supplier in Pensylvania.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Gloops said:


> Hi, As I understand the info this was a statement on the Highland Horn UK website - highlandhorn.com see attached copy of the menu from this site - last entry. It would appear that Highland Horn are going to start retailing products in the US thro' the named supplier in Pensylvania.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes and others. Thanks for the information!

Summit-walking-staff-walking-canes is and ebay store.They sell canes and under supplies have a verity of tips, a few brass handles and some collars. I called and left a message to see when or if they will offer more Highland Horn products. I will post what I find out.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Here's the link to the Summit Ebay store for those interested.

http://stores.ebay.com/SUMMIT-WALKING-STAFFS-WALKING-CANES/_i.html?rt=nc&_sid=75605958&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1513&_pgn=1

Nice looking ferrules but unfortunately I have far more time than money so I'll probably just continue to make my own ferrules.

I'll also have a look at Highland Horn.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I talked with the owner of Summit Walking staffs & walking canes yesterday, Mr Myers was very helpful. He is a full time stick maker, selling his canes on his Ebay site along with a selection of came making supplies. He dose not carry a large inventory but he dose order from Highland Horn fairly often and is glad to work with you to get something by adding to his order. Highland horn only ships large orders to the states not small personal sales. His email address and Number are on his site. I would note he has 100% positive customer ratings.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Another popular supplier of all things stickmaking is THE STICKMAN - Kieth Pickering (thestickman.co.uk) he has a informative website with a good stock of items and he also posts to USA. Keith made the stickc for Nanny Macfee in the movie ,

Have a look at his site if only for info.


----------

